# Weehoo iGo 2: Larger Tires



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi
I have the new version of the iGo 2 (square tubes and single sided chainstay). Anyone know the largest tire I can fit back there? Brand/model? I just want more cushion.

Thanks

jr


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

jr711 said:


> Hi
> I have the new version of the iGo 2 (square tubes and single sided chainstay). Anyone know the largest tire I can fit back there? Brand/model? I just want more cushion.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


*I had the old version and the larger knobby tire helped alot.*


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I put a 2.15 Big Apple Plus on mine and there is plenty of room to spare. We ride some fairly rocky singletrack without issues. Thought of switching to an even wider bmx tire but the BA is sturdy and has yet to go flat. 

I have the square tube, newest model, edition as well. How old are you chilluns'?


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

My daughter is 3 years old and we have a new born boy just under 2 months. Bought the Weehoo iGo Two for when baby bro is ready.

I've done a few rides around the neigborhood and bike paths. I took it on the trail once, nice and slow (no mods). I felt the trailer to be pretty bumpy, but they may have just been an impression I got from all the noise of the trailer makes that I'm not used to. I had my daughter wearing snow goggles to prevent flying debris from getting into her eyes at least.

Been meaning to update/modify the trailer with extra cushions, larger volume tire and a larger fender. Extra cushion, I found some 1" foam padding at the hobby/arts & crafts shop (stack for more cushion). Larger Fender, I was thining of using the flexible cutting board and cutting it to shape. Larger Tires, well that's what I'm trying to figure out here. I saw someone on youtube have a custom fat tire wheel built up using a unicycle rim/tire. Great idea, just not willing to put in the time and money at the moment.

thanks again!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Rakuman said:


> *I had the old version and the larger knobby tire helped alot.*


----------



## arekm (Oct 1, 2013)

Matterhorn said:


> I put a 2.15 Big Apple Plus on mine and there is plenty of room to spare.


Do you think that Maxxis Creepy Crawler Rear 20x2.50 will fit, too? (room for it but also will it fit weehoo rim).

Especially that "20x2.5 tyre does NOT fit a standard 20" BMX wheel", so I guess there will be problems.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

A 2.5 tire would be close to the chaingaurd but might work. I wouldn't try it on the weehoo rim. 

Not sure where you are riding but I've had no issues with the Big Apple. We regularly ride in sandy and rocky desert conditions. Haven't seen a need for any knobs back there as the wheel has no input on steering and if it breaks loose I don't notice. Knobs make it look more off-road worthy but seem to be overkill. 

If you really want the Creepy Crawler, which looks cool, I'd say get a wider rim to make the most of it.


----------

